# Unutterable Groanings



## KMK (May 16, 2007)

I am just learning Greek so help me out.

In Rom 8:26 the 'unutterable groanings' is in the Dative case. Therefor it is an indirect object of the verb 'supplicates on our behalf'. Therefore, the 'unutterable groanings' describe the Spirit's intercession not the believer's 'for we know not what we should pray for as we ought'.

The reason I ask is that I have heard it said that the 'unutterable groanings' describe some kind of prayer language that emenates from the believer. But the Greek seems to have in mind that the 'unutterable groanings' emenate from the Holy Spirit.

Am I on the right track?


----------

